# Robbie Anchant on Take Me Out tonight



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Good Luck Robbie :thumb:

Dont fancy the odds meself - those birds hate the slightest hint of muscle :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Stupid thing is he will probably get a blackout !!!


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

im going out tonight (how dare someone plan something on a sat for me :lol: ) ill need to record it....he'll def get the too muscley comments tho lol


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Brilliant, cant wait to watch it


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

My Mum wortks for TFL and talks to this guy when he walks through the stations. He seems to do pretty well for himself, in terms of getting a bit of publicity. He was pon that Brainiac show on Sky 1 as well.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Im looking forward to watching it tonight.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

CJ said:


> Brilliant, cant wait to watch it





Simon01 said:


> Im looking forward to watching it tonight.


You two need to take a leaf out of Milky's book and get out more!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

OldMan said:


> You two need to take a leaf out of Milky's book and get out more!


I have been out a lot how ever we do have a weekly thread about the show and tonight will be no different...


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I have been out a lot how ever we do have a weekly thread about the show and tonight will be no different...


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

what time is it on?

nm, 8:30 i just saw


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I have been out a lot how ever we do have a weekly thread about the show and tonight will be no different...


Im looking forward to the thread to


----------



## threeiscompany (Jul 3, 2008)

wonder if lucy will keep her light on.....................................course she will


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

threeiscompany said:


> wonder if lucy will keep her light on.....................................course she will


She made me laugh at first, But now i just find her annoying. I have to mute my TV when she speaks!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

keep me posted how he does i'm away working - he's a good looking bro - I'd not put mine out lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

what channel?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

itv


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ITV


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

CJ said:


> itv





gemilky69 said:


> ITV


milky you fuking DRONGO lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> milky you fuking DRONGO lol


I was moisturising the wife mate, sorry...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I was moisturising the wife mate, sorry...


that's a euphamism but I'm fuked if I know what for fpmsl


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> that's a euphamism but I'm fuked if I know what for fpmsl


No mate l was rubbing moisturiser on her back and as she lay there naked l asked her to get up and do me a protein shake....


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

This place gets weirder by the minute lol :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

When trained at Muscleworks did a photoshoot in there. Good bodybuilder and a real character!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> No mate l was rubbing moisturiser on her back and as she lay there naked l asked her to get up and do me a protein shake....


was it "Milky's very own smokey bacon flavoured Moisturiser" lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> was it "Milky's very own smokey bacon flavoured Moisturiser" lol


Mate my balls will explode if l ever shoot my load again, l'm scared TBH


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

RedKola said:


> This place gets weirder by the minute lol :lol:


I agree


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

ive got a feeling he's going to get blacked out lol the women will think he's vain and wouldnt make boyfriend material- stereotype etc. i remember seeing him on arguemental on dave doing his routine - they put that cheesey bb song on aswell and he lost the bb is it good arguement. hope he does well though!


----------



## maskill86 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wat a answer that was thick cow lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

maskill86 said:


> Wat a answer that was thick cow lol


Get in the take me out thread mate


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

I wonder if he is in condition or not? He could of turned up at the end of a bulk looking like a blimp. lol


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

OUCHHHHHH, seen how many turned off 1st round.


----------



## bandit1200 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ouch bad start!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hahahhahahahahhaha


----------



## bandit1200 (Jan 28, 2011)

OMG LOL


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

GAME OVER!!!


----------



## maskill86 (Feb 2, 2011)

Blackout


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

lmao paddy love and monster love


----------



## bandit1200 (Jan 28, 2011)

thats it im packing in the weights LMAO


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

he was to aggressive



Bandit1200 said:


> thats it im packing in the weights LMAO


same


----------



## saxmaster (Aug 30, 2009)

what did he expect, i put training before women.

thats something you think and dont say out loud lol


----------



## bandit1200 (Jan 28, 2011)

It well be publicity for him but i feel didnt really help the stereotype image of bb's being narcissistic ...oh wait what am i saying, sorry totally forgot , i walked past mirror got distracted!


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

why do bodybuilders have to wear ridiculous clothes lol that see through shirt, im sure he would get attention at a club but the average girl wouldnt find a guy whos into his physique more than her really attractive lol


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Those women are f*ckin blind!

Decent lookin guy, great physique and seemed like a happy go lucky kind of guy. Those bitches loss!

Cant believe they were so negative.

Although i recon it was more about the height rather than muscle. Girls dont like a tiny guy. Recon he was to small (height)

......for those high maintanance bitches lol!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

I liked how he showed that the sterotype of a bodybuilder being stupid was just plain wrong, the man has a masters degree ffs!


----------



## bandit1200 (Jan 28, 2011)

Merat said:


> I liked how she showed that the sterotype of a bodybuilder being stupid was just plain wrong, the man has a masters degree ffs!


Is very true, i reckon they were scared by his huge brain


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

In all fairness they are hardly an example of British women. For them to all be single at there age says it all. As mentioned more turned there light off when they found out he was smart and played the sax. Dumb dumbs! And it is the same few left with there lights on every bloke.

I thought his shirt did make him look daft though a T-shirt would of been a better choice imo. I think it was more a case of women are not keen on having a partner who gets more attention than them.


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

or maybe just the fact that alot of people just find him too big?

not me, but alot of people lol.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> Those women are f*ckin blind!
> 
> Decent lookin guy, great physique and seemed like a happy go lucky kind of guy. Those bitches loss!
> 
> ...


they like them around 6'3, no what i mean son


----------



## threeiscompany (Jul 3, 2008)

lucy turned her light off??? she must of lent on it by accident!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

id love to spend an evening with robbie, it would look wierd 2 guys at a candle lit table for 2 but sod it think of how much you could learn from him.


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

henleys said:


> or maybe just the fact that alot of people just find him too big?
> 
> not me, but alot of people lol.


What you fancy him then?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

He seemed pretty cool actually. And you haters need to accept that that shirt was wicked!


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

Brawn said:


> What you fancy him then?


yes i do.


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm no hater! But come on! That shirt???


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

TEE HEE HEE

If you google "Robbie Anchant take me out" you get a picture of gemilky!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> Those women are f*ckin blind!
> 
> Decent lookin guy, great physique and seemed like a happy go lucky kind of guy. Those bitches loss!
> 
> ...


Daz...i love ur posts....mirrin.brahhhh:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> Those women are f*ckin blind!
> 
> Decent lookin guy, great physique and seemed like a happy go lucky kind of guy. Those bitches loss!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1:



Merat said:


> I liked how he showed that the sterotype of a bodybuilder being stupid was just plain wrong, the man has a masters degree ffs!


Yep


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

It's a shame the guy didn't go further, he appeared to be a bright interesting fella. 

But what a shower of shyte that show is, I sat through it to see how Robbie got on as he was mentioned on here, I wouldn't watch it again.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

i reckon the programe is all set up.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

HJL said:


> i reckon the programe is all set up.


I reckon it's definitely scripted, but it's still bollox.


----------



## b16sl (Sep 27, 2008)

Nah can't be scripted, would be well hard to script all that and make it look convincing with those bints.

3 things let him down :

That shirt,

Those contacts,

And telling a girl that training comes first lol.

Come on let's have a bit of right!


----------



## The-Big-One (Apr 11, 2010)

I think we boosted the views to double the norm


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

lol its funny, i hadn't seen this thread until now, and as i watched it earlier i thought.... theres bound to be a thread on this guy....

what a guess!

Blokes in top shape. Think he would have done better had he just worn a decent t-shirt/shirt and jeans rather than the see-through shirt


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

Ha i saw it, ****in made up the self centered pr**k looked like a typical meathead in that see thru shirt, why couldnt he dress more trendy and cover up nice? he done the bodybuilding world no favours lookin and acting the way he did! A COMPLETE KNOB HEAD


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Didnt see it, will watch it tonight but Im assuming from all the comments he blacked out?

Proof not all women like muscles and most bb`ers have over inflated vain egos? 

Looking forward to seeing that shirt tho.


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

maskill86 said:


> Wat a answer that was thick cow lol


 Ironic? :lol:


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

Why is everyone so shocked that he didn't get a date?

Not many woman want a guy who is 5"3/5"4 and obsessed with BB'ing.

Throw his hair and contact lenses into the mix also. to most will just look like a freak show.

He just looks Blocky. Most will also assume he has little man syndrome.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

GM-20 said:


> Why is everyone so shocked that he didn't get a date?
> 
> Not many woman want a guy who is 5"3/5"4 and obsessed with BB'ing.
> 
> ...


AGREED!! Throw in some horrifc shirt and say training comes first... Forget about it!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DB said:


> AGREED!! Throw in some horrifc shirt and say training comes first... Forget about it!


IMO a decent fitted shirt, decent hair style and loose the lenses he's have done well but he practically blew it for himself. That being said if thats the guy he is then fair play to him for being true to himself..


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

As above really; was always gonna struggle given the shirt, lack of height, contact lenses and the "gym comes first" ethos. Having said that loads of lights went off when he was saying about his degree etc :confused1: Don't think I'll be applying anytime soon :lol:


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like even with the shirt he would have been left with a lot of lights on in here!!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

to all those that are talking about his height i say to you

THERES NOTHING WRONG WITH BEING SHORTER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> to all those that are talking about his height i say to you
> 
> THERES NOTHING WRONG WITH BEING SHORTER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Agreed, but being taller is so much better


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Damn shame I missed it, he trains at my gym now and then nice guy next time I see him I will give him some stick lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

DB said:


> AGREED!! Throw in some *horrifc* shirt and say training comes first... Forget about it!


ye the haircut lol,tbh if he came out dressed differently,normal hair etc,he would have got a

date easy


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Just watched it. What a dick head. SO full of himself. If he was made of choc heed have eaten himself. His over-inflated ego got a kicking on national TV hahahah


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Aparantly he's a member on here, be interesting to see his opinion on it...


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

Dorian would ov got a date easy! coz the man is class not a ASS like him, you can have as many degrees as you want, but if you dont know how to carry yourself BOOM! game over and it was for him ha ha ha ha and wat was all that rippin his shirt off at the end all about? he wants to try doin it on the stage, but then again his ego is so big it wont allow him to go back to his roots and get in the shape he once used to be many years ago. LEGEND IN HIS OWN MIND!


----------



## AB1989 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a lot of respect for the bloke in terms of bodybuilding and many if not all of us would love to have physique half as good as his, but last night was a bit cringe worthy! I think he was quite shocked when all the lights turned off as he comes across quite cocky from watching various dvds and clips of him. But then again it's all part of the 'robster le monster' personna.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Not sure if anyone said think its repeated tonight at 6pm itv2 for anyone who missed it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope no one mentions swampy the dreadlock boy got a date even tho he couldnt...


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't think he came acroos too bad, my wife thought that his height was the biggest turn off.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Its here for anyone that missed it

http://www.itv.com/itvplayer/video/?Filter=211498


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

The ripping the shirt bit at the end was a pathetic attempt at reinstating his perceived masculinity and ego. I wonder how he walks past a mirror or shop window without body checking every 2 seconds. Hed be better off on a date with himself, perfect partner.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I hope no one mentions swampy the dreadlock boy got a date even tho he couldnt...


Lol, also better not mention that it looked like he got a second date too :whistling:


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Lol, also better not mention that it looked like he got a second date too :whistling:


Yeah Jarjar Binks did well


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

From a female perspective I'd rather have an evening out with Robbie than many of the egotistical members in this thread who have been downright rude!! You don't even know the guy and whenever I've passed him at shows and made a passing comment he's always been very polite. I thought he came across as a gent and very pleasant. Pity more of you can't do the same or is that just the jealously speaking??

If you also watch it you will see that he actually only had one light left on when he made the comment about relationships being second to bodybuilding and that one finally turned off when he stripped off. We can only assume that most women do not actually like real muscle just as most men don't like women with muscles.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Dawn said:


> From a female perspective I'd rather have an evening out with Robbie than many of the egotistical members in this thread who have been downright rude!! You don't even know the guy and whenever I've passed him at shows and made a passing comment he's always been very polite. I thought he came across as a gent and very pleasant. Pity more of you can't do the same or is that just the jealously speaking??
> 
> If you also watch it you will see that he actually only had one light left on when he made the comment about relationships being second to bodybuilding and that one finally turned off when he stripped off. We can only assume that most women do not actually like real muscle just as most men don't like women with muscles.


Well said Dawn, he is a nice bloke


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

he may well be a nice bloke to you and himself but he came across as a DICK that done the bodybuilding world no favours, END OF! not jealous at all, coz theres nowt to be jealous of, just outraged for the way he portrayed himself and the bodybuilding community. IDIOT.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks like it's knobjockey time!


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Robbie was very approachable when I saw him at bodypower .

Far enough that was a bad shirt but I dont think he came across badly - did no one see the posh knob from chelsea - now thats a T***

Thought he did ok , girls just didnt like that much beef


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

HTID said:


> he may well be a nice bloke to you and himself but he came across as a DICK that done the bodybuilding world no favours, END OF! not jealous at all, coz theres nowt to be jealous of, just outraged for the way he portrayed himself and the bodybuilding community. IDIOT.


Please tell me where he did the bodybuilding community no good or is that going need too much articulation for you. Exactly where was he a dick? He proved that bodybuilders are not the thick dumb muscle bound people that many think, he was pleasant, he was well dressed whether you liked the shirt or not. I think some of the comments in this thread do the BB community more discredit than his appearance on TV. We are a minority as it is, just a pity we can't support one another without resorting to infantile crap.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gym-pig said:


> Robbie was very approachable when I saw him at bodypower .
> 
> Far enough that was a bad shirt but I dont think he came across badly - did no one see the posh knob from chelsea - now thats a T***
> 
> Thought he did ok , girls just didnt like that much beef


Seriuosly ???

I dont know the man and he probably is a decent bloke BUT the haircut, the shirt, the contacts and the attitude glossed over the facts that he is clearly a very clever bloke....

The comment about the gym coming first was never gonna go down well either was it....


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i haven't even watched it, and i already have the impression that this guy was being a parody, and some people have taken it far too seriously.....


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Dawn said:


> Please tell me where he did the bodybuilding community no good or is that going need too much articulation for you. Exactly where was he a dick? He proved that bodybuilders are not the thick dumb muscle bound people that many think, he was pleasant, *he was well dressed *whether you liked the shirt or not. I think some of the comments in this thread do the BB community more discredit than his appearance on TV. We are a minority as it is, just a pity we can't support one another without resorting to infantile crap.


Agree with everything you said, except that bit lol. See-through shirt!...Really?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

jesus, i hope to god you lot never see evidence of some of the stuff i've worn in the past, if this is how you react.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dawn said:


> Please tell me where he did the bodybuilding community no good or is that going need too much articulation for you. Exactly where was he a dick? He proved that bodybuilders are not the thick dumb muscle bound people that many think, he was pleasant, he was well dressed whether you liked the shirt or not. I think some of the comments in this thread do the BB community more discredit than his appearance on TV. We are a minority as it is, just a pity we can't support one another without resorting to infantile crap.


As l have stated the combination of a few things glossed over the fact he is an intelligent bloke but l have also stated if he was being true to himself and not being someone he wasnt then fair play to him....


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Seriuosly ???
> 
> I dont know the man and he probably is a decent bloke BUT the haircut, the shirt, the contacts and the attitude glossed over the facts that he is clearly a very clever bloke....
> 
> The comment about the gym coming first was never gonna go down well either was it....


Yes seriously

Every episode has an oddball choice !

It entertainment .

Think everyone needs to see it as such !


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I think he come across well but the contacts were ridiculous and wasnt a fan of the shirt lol.

Clearly a very clever guy with having a degree and masters but you ask most woman you know if they like that size and they will say no.

R.e him saying the gym comes first, why lie, it probably does for most on here, i know it does for me......


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

N666T said:


>


Man he's short !


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Hmmm.... he's a quirky character, the contacts/hair etc are NORMAL for him. Look at his photos and websites etc... thats just him from what I gather. Dawn has (had?) red hair... elfintan has (or had) red hair too and lots of tattoos... hell - us girls are female bodybuilders! THATS quirky enough in itself.

I thought he came across as a right laugh for what its worth. I can just imagine the reaction if it was a panel of men and a female bb'er came on... be a shite sight worse am willing to bet lol.

As for training comes first.... hell - at least he's honest!!

Really guys.... try to be nice. You dont see all the girls throwing their arms up in the air when Joanna Thomas's programme "Supersize She" comes on do you? THAT is now imprinted in the heads of the nation as the archetype of what a female bodybuilder is....


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Exactly Zara, he was just the same as I've ever seen him. The hair and the eyes make him stand out regardless of his physique. Hell, that's why I do mine bright pink cos I'm such a short ****, you'd miss seeing me up there


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Dawn said:


> Exactly Zara, he was just the same as I've ever seen him. The hair and the eyes make him stand out regardless of his physique. Hell, that's why I do mine bright pink cos I'm such a short ****, you'd miss seeing me up there


I wear similar contacts too sometimes.... maybe its a short person thing haha!

Incidently I googled his height.... 5ft 5.

Bigger than half the mods.

Just saying..... :whistling:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

HTID said:


> he may well be a nice bloke to you and himself but he came across as a DICK that done the bodybuilding world no favours, END OF! not jealous at all, coz theres nowt to be jealous of, just outraged for the way he portrayed himself and the bodybuilding community. IDIOT.


What have you ever done for the bodybuilding community?! Making pointless posts on here....nice-one


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I wear similar contacts too sometimes.... maybe its a short person thing haha!
> 
> Incidently I googled his height.... 5ft 5.
> 
> ...


It would be nice to see you wearing those contacts.......................................but even better to see you in "That shirt"


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

AbsBrah said:


> stop white knighting paulie youre embarrassing youreself kid


No "kid" here son


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't know Robbie, but have met him and competed against him and he was was a top bloke backstage. Really nice guy.

It's just a TV show FFS!!!

Judging a guy on the 5 minutes you saw him on telly?? Get a fvcking grip!


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Bloody hell he wasn't that bad...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol: Well certainly got people tallking about him. All publicity is good publicity.

Certainly some jealousy on here, had the same with Neale Cranwell on another thread....


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> :lol: Well certainly got people tallking about him. All publicity is good publicity.
> 
> Certainly some jealousy on here, had the same with Neale Cranwell on another thread....


Another top guy that has a few haters on here, shame really


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

Dawn said:


> Please tell me where he did the bodybuilding community no good or is that going need too much articulation for you. Exactly where was he a dick? He proved that bodybuilders are not the thick dumb muscle bound people that many think, he was pleasant, he was well dressed whether you liked the shirt or not. I think some of the comments in this thread do the BB community more discredit than his appearance on TV. We are a minority as it is, just a pity we can't support one another without resorting to infantile crap.


Duh! were was he a dick? firstly by saying bodybuilding came first, we all know that but you dont say it when your looking for a date on national TV. Duh! ripping that stupid meathead shirt off, telling everyone that they missed out! Classy that was. and thirdly and no means least acting like a complete meathead that is someone he,s not! i could go on but i,m bored now, yawn! i see he advertises in a magazine for diets and prepping, i,ll give him a call when i want to act silly sometime. bye bye all. YAWN!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Paulieb said:


> It would be nice to see you wearing those contacts.......................................but even better to see you in "That shirt"


Well we certainly dont want to see you in it thats for sure.... Least Robby fills it and has something to show off lol....


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well we certainly dont want to see you in it thats for sure.... Least Robby fills it and has something to show off lol....


That's very true

Anyhow I was only paying you complement and I have already said that Robby is a nice bloke

:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Yasminselena (Feb 7, 2011)

A friend of mine on FB flagged up Robbie was on this show. And I've just been watching online. Firstly, that show looks terrifying! mg: mg: mg: mg: mg:

I can't believe the girls voted him off when he talked about his education and playing sax! That's just mad 

I'm a first time poster here, simply because I feel compelled to speak up as someone who spent two years in 6th form with him at school and knows what an utter sweetheart he is. Robbie's a lovely guy and comes from a wonderfully creative family, I remember his brother Ivan played loads of musical instruments, and Robbie played sax back then too.

He was very charming and chivalrous even as a teenager and very popular. I have only good memories of the guy. I think we overlapped a bit at Uni but I never seemed to bump into him but I heard he was at Brunel and I was pleased he'd decided to go to Uni.

Watching that clip, he was just being honest and when he came on, I was pleased he got the biggest cheer. When you are that individual you are *always* going to get a polarised reaction. As for the height thing, that's just personal taste. I'm 5ft 3 and if a guy held that against me, really it would be his loss - and he couldn't have been that into me anyway.

I only discovered Robbie had taken this direction in his life a few years ago, but I am stoked for him that he's making a name for himself. Good luck to him :wink:

It doesn't look like fundamentally he's changed judging from the shots at home. And I am glad to see lots of posts from folk here who've met him or run into him at the gym who have enjoyed meeting him and have twigged him for the sweetheart he really is


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well we certainly dont want to see you in it thats for sure.... Least Robby fills it and has something to show off lol....


 ouch :lol:



paulieb said:


> That's very true
> 
> Anyhow I was only paying you complement and I have already said that Robby is a nice bloke
> 
> :confused1: :confused1:


hardly a compliment saying you wanna see her in a see through shirt fella


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Yasminselena said:


> A friend of mine on FB flagged up Robbie was on this show. And I've just been watching online. Firstly, that show looks terrifying! mg: mg: mg: mg: mg:
> 
> I can't believe the girls voted him off when he talked about his education and playing sax! That's just mad
> 
> ...


Hi Robbie, hows it going


----------



## Yasminselena (Feb 7, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Hi Robbie, hows it going


Lol feel free to google me Yasmin Selena

Real life lady and breathing human being.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Yasminselena said:


> Lol feel free to google me Yasmin Selena
> 
> Real life lady and breathing human being.


you don't want to say that to us lot matey


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Yasminselena said:


> Lol feel free to google me Yasmin Selena
> 
> Real life lady and breathing human being.


  was only kidding, however if you wish to post up pictures to prove beyond doubt...


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

The problem is, people do judge others on their first account of them.

Its not a flaw its actually a good thing but it doesn't always yield the expected results and sometimes it goes wrong. But at the end of the day, no matter how nice the bloke it, at what point did he think the shirt, contact, speech etc was a good idea?

It might be a bit of fun, but 30 decent looking women thought otherwise based on that first judgement. If anything -lesson learned tone it down a few notches Robbie, your not all that and a bag of crisps.

Still fair play for going on the show.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LMAO the program is set up!! They wanted a bodybuilder on there, they chose Rob as he is larger than life interesting fellow and it makes good TV!!

He was MENT to ge the reaction he did, its saturday night entertainment!

If you see Rob at a bodybuilding show he is always in rag tops, baggies, bandana and has a bum bag! He loves it he is Mr Bodybuilding....He went on with the hair, crazy contacts and shirt as that is what he's about!


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

yeah cos the show is really dragging unless they put extreme extroverts on


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

pariah said:


> The problem is, people do judge others on their first account of them.
> 
> Its not a flaw its actually a good thing but it doesn't always yield the expected results and sometimes it goes wrong. But at the end of the day, no matter how nice the bloke it, at what point did he think the shirt, contact, speech etc was a good idea?
> 
> ...


i saw 2 or 3 at best. cant believe that jo jo didnt pick him,fvk me

she's not choozy like,if it comes down the lift with a pulse,she's

wetting herself:lol:


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

i think people are taking this too seriously, at the end of the day he was chosen by the producers to come on, show his muscles, put on a show and be entertaining afterall its a silly show to begin with. im sure robbie enjoyed himself and isnt bothered by none of those disgustingly dumb and desperate women with copious amounts of tan and make-up painted across their faces. robbie is obviously very intelligent and talented but for the watching public has to somewhat play up to these stereotypes for entertainments sake. good luck to the guy


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> LMAO the program is set up!! They wanted a bodybuilder on there, they chose Rob as he is larger than life interesting fellow and it makes good TV!!
> 
> He was MENT to ge the reaction he did, its saturday night entertainment!
> 
> If you see Rob at a bodybuilding show he is always in rag tops, baggies, bandana and has a bum bag! He loves it he is Mr Bodybuilding....He went on with the hair, crazy contacts and shirt as that is what he's about!


exactly.

loving the 9 pages of people who are missing the point.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

im going to go watch it now. heres the link, may have been posted already. http://www.itv.com/itvplayer/video/?Filter=211498


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I had a look last night after reading all this and my oh my, some people seem to have too much time on their hands. I've never met the guy, but I've seen him a few times on the fitness channel on sky and he seems OK. He didn't seem that bad on the show, and from what I saw when he got to the bodybuilding taking priority comment there was only one light left and she didn't even turn off until a few seconds later. My Mrs said when he started talking about his degree it sounded really boring so maybe that's why they turned off, who knows!!

The funniest thing I find about this is so many times I've seen guys on here talking about how they like being individuals, like being referred to as beasts, like how it's good to stand out and like the fact that not all women like big muscles etc, yet when one guy gets knocked back on TV, everyone's now slating the giirls for not having any taste! Not all women like big muscles, personally I only know one woman that does and that's my wife. All her mates when they come round and see a magazine or anything all say it's disgusting and too much, but that's life!!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

AlbertSteptoe said:


> hardly a compliment saying you wanna see her in a see through shirt fella


Really.....Well I think so, there are women out there that would not want to see me or you in a see through shirt the same goes for me as there are a lot of women out there that I would not want to see in a through shirt either


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Paulieb said:


> Really.....Well I think so, there are women out there that would not want to see me or you in a see through shirt the same goes for me as there are a lot of women out there that I would not want to see in a through shirt either


Clearly you are too smooth for most on here. Perhaps you could have gone with the more subtle approach of perhaps asking if you could smell her fanny.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Clearly you are too smooth for most on here. Perhaps you could have gone with the more subtle approach of perhaps asking if you could smell her fanny.


Never tried that approach before, does it work Ash?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Every time


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Well i dont know what women want, he was clean, well turned out, loves kids, has a good education, what the fcuk do women want lol, now if he was a footballer on 100k a week that would be different.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

so you do know what they want Kenneth


----------



## jimmy89 (Jan 7, 2011)

all the fit ones got dates already anyway lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> so you do know what they want Kenneth


No i'm at a complete loss Ash lol, maybe a nice cup of tea?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

jimmy89 said:


> all the fit ones got dates already anyway lol


I was just thinking that, there were a lot of mingers out there lol.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cant right now, little busy but perhaps later


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> cant right now, little busy but perhaps later


okay dokey old chap


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Can't say i saw it but all the birds on that show are fvckwits anyway so he dodged a bullet there.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Thought he came across very well, no idea whats wrong with those bints, same catergory as the morons on here slating him, jealousy plane and simple.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

after reading this thread i decided to watch it, i even took my shoes off so my toes could fully curl up at how cringe worthy it was.

disappointing! i thought he come across pretty decently, i didn't see how it was meant to be taken as a serious thing tbh... if it was then maybe it would be pretty bad


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Put the same women in a club out on a hen night, and they would of been all over him.


----------



## Yasminselena (Feb 7, 2011)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Put the same women in a club out on a hen night, and they would of been all over him.


lol, yes for sure ; )


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

welcome to our world Yasmina

do you train?

if so what/how?

thats the small talk over with, now do you have any other pics?


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

You know I honestly think its down to the women maybe being afraid of dedication. They dont want to play second to something like a set of wieghts. Its a shame that the silver spoon daddys car type of bloke gets more attention. Perhaps because they will be easier to wrap around girls fingers.

I honest think this is the case


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

GMme said:


> You know I honestly think its down to the women maybe being afraid of dedication. They dont want to play second to something like a set of wieghts. Its a shame that the silver spoon daddys car type of bloke gets more attention. Perhaps because they will be easier to wrap around girls fingers.
> 
> I honest think this is the case


Or it could be just that not everyone finds a bodybuilder, with an inflated ego, and on the STEROIDS attractive (that's not aimed at Robbie). What I mean is look at what the stereotype of the modern bodybuilder is, plus all the horror stories about steroids and it doesn't paint a pretty picture, a sad fact but, true. Either way he didn't seem too bothered by the rejection!


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

i think he came over a little too OTT. thats with the gym training, saying he puts that first over a women. also the scary eyes!

when he mentioned his degree and masters, the bints didnt like it for some reason


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

hes a entertainer , people take what he does too serious.

Even when he competes he tries to be totaly differnt from what everyone else does and shows creativity with his posing .

and im sure he has no shortage of women .

we are all suposed to be bodybuilders on here and stick together he made me laugh anyway


----------



## Loripop221 (Mar 6, 2011)

Im sorry but those girls on that show just couldnt handle it i love the hair and the contacts hes an inch shorter then me he is still fit as hell and seemed interested i didnt even look at body first it was the smile i saw first but hey cant handle it dont step up right? xx


----------

